# Best places to shred in Austria



## LukeRees (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi, I know 'top 10s' and 'best ofs' are highly debateable, but I recently published this article about the best Austria snowboard destinations. It ended up being a top 16 as I couldn't narrow it down to just 10....

As I have not been to every resort in Austria I am worried that I have missed some obvious places that should be included. So I thought I'd ask here and if the forum throws up a few resorts that lots of people think should be added I will edit the article accordingly.

The resorts currently included are: 

FIEBERBRUNN, GALTÜR, INNSBRUCK, ISCHGL, KAPRUN, KAUNERTAL, KIRCHBERG, KITZBÜHEL, LECH, SAALBACH/HINTERGLEMM, SANKT JOHANN IN TIROL, SCHLADMING/DACHSTEIN, SÖLL, ST ANTON, WESTENDORF, ZELL AM SEE

The question is have we missed anywhere that should be included?

The article includes a write up about each resort and why it is good for snowboarding with details about freeride and freestyle options. Being one of the best can be for many reasons from being good for family to wild apres, freeride to freestyle, long season to easy access, size of ski area to lack of crowds.

If you want you can read the full article here: https://awe365.com/austrian-shred-16-best-austria-snowboarding-holiday-destinations/

I would like this article to be a great resource for snowboarders, hence why I am asking your opinions on where I have missed. 

Cheers
Luke


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Worst part of boardin' in Austria...............dodging all those pesky kangaroos................


----------



## LukeRees (Jul 9, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Worst part of boardin' in Austria...............dodging all those pesky kangaroos................


Fortunately only in St Anton. Although I have known to be a kangaroo too....


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Worst part of boardin' in Austria...............dodging all those pesky kangaroos................


Yep, this was taken last season at Saalbach-Hinterglemm-Fieberbrunn:


----------



## splashover (Mar 10, 2016)

LukeRees said:


> Hi, I know 'top 10s' and 'best ofs' are highly debateable, but I recently published this article about the best Austria snowboard destinations. It ended up being a top 16 as I couldn't narrow it down to just 10....
> 
> As I have not been to every resort in Austria I am worried that I have missed some obvious places that should be included. So I thought I'd ask here and if the forum throws up a few resorts that lots of people think should be added I will edit the article accordingly.
> 
> ...


I've only been to Austria once so I'm no expert but I really had fun at Stubier. The Wild n Gruben (or however you spell/prononce it) was a really fun run and the new tram was pretty impressive. On the same trip I also did Kitzbuhel and Pashforkel.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

Sölden is pretty epic if you like alcohol.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

vodkaboarder said:


> Sölden is pretty epic if you like alcohol.


Sölden is top of the list for the boy's trip this coming season - Mayrhofen was all time (party+snow) in January and it'll be tough to top that.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## LukeRees (Jul 9, 2014)

splashover said:


> I've only been to Austria once so I'm no expert but I really had fun at Stubier. The Wild n Gruben (or however you spell/prononce it) was a really fun run and the new tram was pretty impressive. On the same trip I also did Kitzbuhel and Pashforkel.


Do you mean Stubai? If so that is included as part of Innsbruck.
Cheers


----------



## LukeRees (Jul 9, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> Sölden is top of the list for the boy's trip this coming season - Mayrhofen was all time (party+snow) in January and it'll be tough to top that.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Ah Mayrhofen - I knew we would miss at least one major resort. Not been myself but no people that have who rave about it. Will get that Added.


----------



## LukeRees (Jul 9, 2014)

vodkaboarder said:


> Sölden is pretty epic if you like alcohol.


Another good suggestion. Unfortunately somewhere I haven't been... Anyone else think Solden should be included?


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

I think you could also include the Hochzillertal area, there're alot of off-piste possibilities if conditions are good. Also in terms of freestyle snowboarding Flachauwinkel is pretty epic. That mountain has so many natural features and a really good park.


----------



## LukeRees (Jul 9, 2014)

firlefranz said:


> I think you could also include the Hochzillertal area, there're alot of off-piste possibilities if conditions are good. Also in terms of freestyle snowboarding Flachauwinkel is pretty epic. That mountain has so many natural features and a really good park.


Thanks for the tips. Which resort would you recommend to stay in at Hochzillertal? And is Flachauwinkel part of the Ski Amade area, again where would you recommend staying?

Anyone else think these areas should be included?

Cheers!


----------



## ronge (Aug 30, 2017)

Currently planning a trip to St Anton for week 3 in January. Anyone got some tips? Never been there before


----------



## LukeRees (Jul 9, 2014)

ronge said:


> Currently planning a trip to St Anton for week 3 in January. Anyone got some tips? Never been there before


If planning to do off-piste book a guide. It's such a large ski area with so much off-piste potential that a guide will help you find fresh lines suitable to your ability. The marked freeride routes are very good, but can get very quickly tracked out although 3rd week in Jan should be less busy. If snow is poor on St Anton side head over to Lech and onto Warth - they often get snow there when the rest of Arlberg does not.

Enjoy!


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

LukeRees said:


> Thanks for the tips. Which resort would you recommend to stay in at Hochzillertal? And is Flachauwinkel part of the Ski Amade area, again where would you recommend staying?
> 
> Anyone else think these areas should be included?
> 
> Cheers!


At Hochzillertal, Kaltenbach or Fügen if you want some nightlife, Hochfügen if you like it quiet and cosy. And yes, Flachauwinkl is part of the Ski Amadé area, I can't really give any suggestions for accommodation since I've only been there for several one-day-trips.


----------



## LukeRees (Jul 9, 2014)

firlefranz said:


> At Hochzillertal, Kaltenbach or Fügen if you want some nightlife, Hochfügen if you like it quiet and cosy. And yes, Flachauwinkl is part of the Ski Amadé area, I can't really give any suggestions for accommodation since I've only been there for several one-day-trips.


cheers! 

Anyone else with experience of these that things they should be included in the article?


----------



## Nice (Feb 29, 2016)

Oh, Austrian Alps.  I'm in! Getting stoked for the season... 

You have the big players listed. A lot could be combined. (St.Anton+Lech/Zürs+Warth/Schröcken+St.Christoph+Stuben=Ski Arlberg) (Kitzbühl+Kirchberg=KitzSki) (Söll+Westendorf+x=SkiWelt Wilder Kaiser) (Fieberbrunn+Saalbach-Hinterglemm is now Saalbach-Hinterglemm-Leogang-Fieberbrunn and there are Plans for a connection to Zell am See)

I guess it's all opinion based. But going to these big places can almost be like going to Disneyland. 
The little hidden (snowboarding) gems on your list IMHO are Kaunertal and the smaller areas around Innsbruck.

As others habe mentioned Zillertal is obviously missing. There are 4 resorts -> Hochzillertal - Hochfügen - Spieljoch / Zillertal Arena / Mayrhofner Bergbahnen / Zillertal 3000 . If you buy a ticket for 2 or more days you get the "Zillertaler Superskipass" which gives you access to all of them. There's something for everyone. Great freeride, Vans Penken Park, the 365d Hintertuxer glacier. The Zillertal is the posterimage tyrol tourist zone during all relevant seasons. Been there on the glacier in May. Winter season was over, summer season has not yet begun. Mayrhofen was literally a ghost town. Was hard to even get somthing to eat. But pizza finds you everywhere. 

And yes, Sölden is missing for sure. Massive skitown resort even including 2 glacier ski areas. All kind of terrain, but it's a tourist hot spot with lots of apres. Also I would add Obergurgl-Hochgurgl which is a 10min drive from Sölden down the valley "Ötztal". It's beautiful, less crowded, a lot less beginners, nice terrain, good freeride. A bit exclusive, but it has a supermarket just meters from the end of a run. That's a win for me, if it comes to cheap beer. Starting this winter Sölden + Obergurgl have a common pass if you buy a 3+ days ticket. 

Never been to Flachauwinkel, but I guess it has it's reputation amongst snowboarders.

Heard that Dachstein this year discontinued its summer superpark due to glacier shrinkage. :-( 

Might also be worth considering:
Silvretta Montafon, Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis, Damüls-Mellau, Alpbachtal-Wildschönau, Nassfeld, Hochkönig/Hochkeil


----------



## BenPayne (Sep 21, 2017)

Last year i was in Solden, cause i heard that this is one of Austria's best all round resorts, so far it was my first experience so i was very satisfied with this, actually i also first time order tickets online https://www.iflyfirstclass.com/country/to-austria and hit the bull eye, everything was cool and comfortable flight - best things for nice holidays.


----------

